# Reprofit Czech Republic



## Zara* (Oct 6, 2009)

Hi, Was wondering if any one has been to Reprofit in Czech Republic for IVF? What is the cost for IVF using your own eggs and how does it work regarding getting the meds? Thanks x


----------



## emak (Jan 21, 2008)

Hi Zara ,sorry i havent been to Reprofit but have heard good things about it ,Lesley went there for tx and got pg first go  so hopefully she is lurking   and may come on to fill you in.I am going to be looking for somewhere to buy my drugs soon ,so hopefully you will get some replies.Good luck with your tx ...when do you start?
Emma


----------



## Zara* (Oct 6, 2009)

Thanks emak. Great to hear it worked for someone first go, god that would be amazing if it happened for us. I'm doing napro in Galway at the minute but finishing up there in Dec if I'm not pregnant by then. We were thinking of going to S*ms but IVF is just so expensive there. I've heard good things about reprofit plus their cheaper as well. Are you starting there soon?


----------



## Cozy (Jul 17, 2008)

Hi Zara,

there are loads of us who have been to Reprofit on this site.

If you look under Czech Republic on the index you will find the threads there.

Cozy


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Hi Zara,

If you have to consider treatment abroad do have a look at my website www.ivftreatmentabroad.com as I have helped loads of women go abroad for treatment.

Best Wishes,

Ruth


----------



## TSP (Nov 20, 2008)

Hi
If you can manage to get a fertility clinic here in southern Ireland to rewrite the foreign prescription for you you can get the drugs thro the DPS (Drugs Payment Scheme) so you'll only pay €100 per month.


----------



## Lesley08 (May 4, 2008)

Hi zara sorry it has taken me so long to get back to you hun!

I went to Reprofit last year and I now have a beautiful son! I loved the clinic it was clean and professional the only thing that was a bit difficult was getting the drugs because Reprofit gave me a script but my own gp wouldnt honour it . You can get your drugs out there which has the benefit of being cheaper either get a script from the clinic and take it to a chemist in Brno ( by far the cheapest option) or buy the drugs at the clinic ( more expensive but less hassle) . Any questions feel free to get in contact they respond to query emails pretty quickly if you google them and send of an inquiry email you should have up to date prices very promptly but it will be cheaper than home. Last year we paid the equivalent of £2500 for our IVF and that included ICSI drugs came to about another £300 and accomodation and travel another £700 and that was for 2 trips as we went out in Aug to check the place out. Hope this helps and as I said get in contact anytime

lesley xx


----------



## Cozy (Jul 17, 2008)

Hi,

I was a Reprofit earlier this year and go again in December. It is really easy to get your drugs. You get the script emailed from Reprofit and then email it to Yasser at Shadwells in London and he sends you all your drugs in the post or you can go and collect them. It is very easy.

Cozy


----------



## Shaz (Jan 10, 2004)

Hi Zara...was out at Reprofit nearly year ago and was successful first time there as well and have a fantastic son...I was really ucky as my own GP scripted my drugs...but back what others say ...very easy to get ur drugs ther and really good clinic....all the best in your journey....

Sharon x.


----------



## Clever Squirrel (May 11, 2009)

Hi Zara!

We went to Reprofit in July and I am now pregnant with twins.  Having been to both the Regional Fertility Centre and Origin in Belfast, I have to say my experience of Reprofit was WAY superior! The staff are fantastic and Dr Stepan usually responds to e-mails within 24 hours. 

My chemist accepted a scanned prescription with no problems and my GP prescribed my drugs post-transfer.  If you have any problems you can order from the Reprofit Pharmacy.

If you have a wee look on the Czech Republic, you'll find loads of people who will echo my experience!

Good Luck with your decision and tx.

CS


----------

